# A Civil Defense Lawyer and Proceedings?



## postdoctorino (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a few questions concerning legal council. I am an american living in Italy. I have been here since fall 2013, and I will leave to return to the US this fall. 

This winter a gust of wind slammed a window shut in my apartment (abnormally windy day). It actually slammed some door closed, which cause backpressure that slammed the window. The pane of glass fell out of the window and landed on the ankle of a lawyer who is now seeking damages.

According to many people I've talked to I am not at fault. I was very new to the apartment ( maybe lived in it 3 weeks). I have a reasonable expectation that my windows will not be insecure. And the landlords insurance should cover the damages he seeks. 

Unfortunately, the person hit is filing against the both of us. The landlord's insurance is taking way too long to respond about if it will pay or not, and after 2 months of trying to get us to pay him the injured party has sent a letter that he will proceed with the courts. 

I do not have insurance here or back in the US. I do not make a lot of money, and I do not feel that I am at fault in any way. Unfortunately that can't stop them from taking me to civil court.

Now, if the court date(s) are beyond my allowed time in Italy, what do I do?

I'm currently trying to find a lawyer, but it is difficult to know how much one will cost, and since I do not feel that I am at fault, I hate the idea of paying thousands of dollars, when that is about the same as what he wants? If I go to court and show that I am not at fault, can I counter claim the court fees and lawyer costs?

If I just leave the country as I MUST by my permesso expiration in october, how would I continue?

Does anyone know any free or cheap civil legal council in Turin?

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Part of the answer is easy. You don't need to be in Italy. You can just give power of attorney to somebody you trust.

I'd see if there is a tenants group near you. They may have legal staff. Even if they don't they'll be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## postdoctorino (Jul 11, 2013)

What is a tenants group? Like the Patronati? Or is there something that would be called in Italian other than "gruppo inquilini"?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No the Patronati are basically pensions and workers. There are tenants rights groups

For example

Unione Inquilini


----------

